

An idea for bookifying the web - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2014/04/19/product-idea-pocketbook/

======
spatten
If you want [http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/)
packaged up, why not just buy the ebook created by the author?

~~~
mwsherman
No doubt I should. I happen to like the Pocket UI, and when I think “web site
I need to get back to”, that’s where I go.

I like the idea that a book would be as updatable as a web site – that the
site is the canonical source and the “book” is just one presentation. The epub
seems static by comparison.

